# Beginner



## nathanmoats (Jan 8, 2009)

Hello. I'm Nathan Moats. I am new to extreme weightlifting and am considering using steroids. I have a few questions that I hope can all be answered. Thank you for your time.

- Should I take oral or injection?
- What steroid should I take as a beginner? (Ex. Deca, Tren )
- What age do you recommend me start?
- What dosage do you recommend? And how long?
- Should I take steroids, or do protein supplyments work well enough?


My Profile:
Age: 17
Weight: 145 lbs.
Height: 6'3


----------



## Arnold (Jan 8, 2009)

*Welcome to our bodybuilding & fitness community*

nathanmoats welcome to IM! 

We are glad you joined us, be sure to review our top selling bodybuilding & fat loss books

If you're looking for high quality supplements check out IronMagLabs Supplements

Sign up for our News Blog and our Newsletter!


----------



## Irons77 (Jan 8, 2009)

You are 17! You are a walking steroid bro.

Stay with a good diet and workout program you will grow


----------



## nathanmoats (Jan 8, 2009)

I was hoping for an answer not a comment.


----------



## Snarff (Jan 8, 2009)

the exact answer you need is in that very comment!
 eat, lift,eat more, lift some more maybe, then, i dunno maybe . . . . eat?


----------



## nathanmoats (Jan 8, 2009)

I asked simple questions about steroid use. Not what I already know. I eat six times a day and big portions and lose it everynight when I go to bed. So thats not the best answer for me right now until I get out of that phase.


----------



## IronAddict (Jan 8, 2009)

They gave you the answer, sorry it's not the one you wanted.
Your still too young to use steroids!


----------



## nathanmoats (Jan 8, 2009)

I know Im to young for steroids. Thats why one of my questions is What age should I use steroids. *Please read my questions before commenting.*


----------



## Irons77 (Jan 8, 2009)

nathanmoats said:


> I asked simple questions about steroid use. Not what I already know. I eat six times a day and big portions and lose it everynight when I go to bed. So thats not the best answer for me right now until I get out of that phase.



Big portions? What are the macros in these big portions


----------



## nathanmoats (Jan 8, 2009)

Irons77 said:


> Big portions? What are the macros in these big portions



The provide more protein. Also, I am trying to gain fat as well as muscle for now.


----------



## Irons77 (Jan 8, 2009)

nathanmoats said:


> I know Im to young for steroids. Thats why one of my questions is What age should I use steroids. *Please read my questions before commenting.*



At least 25


----------



## nathanmoats (Jan 8, 2009)

Irons77 said:


> At least 25



I feel this is to high of an age. I was thinking more like 20. I would use a lower dosage than what is recommended of course.


----------



## Irons77 (Jan 8, 2009)

nathanmoats said:


> The provide more protein. Also, I am trying to gain fat as well as muscle for now.



Make us a list of what you eat. We can help


----------



## nathanmoats (Jan 8, 2009)

Irons77 said:


> Make us a list of what you eat. We can help



Many pastas. Dairy products (Milk Mostly). Meats (Chicken Mostly)


----------



## Irons77 (Jan 8, 2009)

How many calories a day?

Are you here to be a smart ass or get help?


----------



## nathanmoats (Jan 8, 2009)

Look, I listed what I wanted to know earlier. I want to know what type of steroids to take. 

- Oral or Injections
- which steroid for a beginner. (Deca, Tren, Drol. )

I am not going to start steroids until i am 20 or 21. I am asking for help because I am going to do it know matter what. You guys can at least point me in the right direction since i dont know much about it. Otherwise, without your help, im probably going to get pretty screwed up. I am responsible and will be taking a low dose and need to be pointed in the correct direction.


----------



## nathanmoats (Jan 8, 2009)

Irons77 said:


> How many calories a day?
> 
> Are you here to be a smart ass or get help?



I am here for help, but when you are *NOT* answering the questiosn  I want to know its kind of hard.


----------



## Irons77 (Jan 8, 2009)

You have a problem with every answer you get


----------



## Snarff (Jan 8, 2009)

forget the steroids for now & give it 6-12 months with a proper diet and you'll see that you wont need steroids, you are probably convinced that steroids is what is you need, but if you listen & learn you'll pack on the weight, it doesnt happen over night. its not a quick fix, steroids are not something to take lightly. 


we may seem condescending, just angers some people if they look to steroids to help when the proper diet and training is everything, and believe me, we are looking out for you


----------



## nathanmoats (Jan 8, 2009)

Irons77 said:


> You have a problem with every answer you get



Yes, unless it involves what I asked. Then I do. I do not want comments, answers, or guesses unless it invovles *strictly* what I asked.


----------



## nathanmoats (Jan 8, 2009)

Snarff said:


> forget the steroids for now & give it 6-12 months with a proper diet and you'll see that you wont need steroids, you are probably convinced that steroids is what is you need, but if you listen & learn you'll pack on the weight, it doesnt happen over night. its not a quick fix, steroids are not something to take lightly.
> 
> 
> we may seem condescending, just angers some people if they look to steroids to help when the proper diet and training is everything, and believe me, we are looking out for you



You don't get it. I have only 5 years to get big. Im not talking napolean dynamite size. I mean big. and in 5 years, diet and weight lifting is not going to get me that big.


----------



## Irons77 (Jan 8, 2009)

Well good luck


----------



## Snarff (Jan 8, 2009)

well, i can guarantee that you will not get 1 reply to your question on this board that you like if that is your attitude. 

i'll eat a hat of some sort if you get an answer regarding steroids in which you clearly state you are 17 years young

and why have you only 5 years if you dont mind me asking? 5 years is a long time, alot of time for eating, lifting and resting.


----------



## Irons77 (Jan 8, 2009)

nathanmoats said:


> Also, I don't want to be some shriveled up old man with oxygen tanks and have to take viagra. Living until 40 is good for me. And I tell you what, I will go down as a legend. That satifies me. You can not argue with that because people that try to live to be 75 is terrible. They don't know how lucky they have it.
> 
> *"I am that common man with a uncommon goal"*



Are you depressed or something


----------



## Snarff (Jan 8, 2009)

cme back to me in 5 years when your testosterone levels are messed up and even though you managed to get a hot chick to go back to yours, you'll be logging on here asking "why have i no sex drive, i cant get an erection"

and i dont believe in god


----------



## Irons77 (Jan 8, 2009)

Lets stop feeding the troll Snarff. He has issues with his life.


----------



## Snarff (Jan 8, 2009)

your quote was my post irons lol,


----------



## Snarff (Jan 8, 2009)

so why have you not posted this exact question in the anabolic section. scared? chicken?. .  cluck cluck    . . . .  lots of users and ex-users in there


----------

